# Hit and Miss Engine Model



## Jack

???


----------



## gbritnell

Hi Jack,
Excellent looking build so far. I enjoy making parts from solid as long as there's not a lot of waste. I have built some things from Jerry's plans, nice drawings and a good fellow to deal with.
gbritnell


----------



## RobWilson

LOOKING GOOD JACK :bow: :bow: :bow:
ROB


----------



## Maryak

RobWilson  said:
			
		

> LOOKING GOOD JACK :bow: :bow: :bow:
> ROB



Ditto

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## bearcar1

Egads! man. That is a goodly sized engine. Great start to what I know will be a delightful build. Now as for the girlfriend part, are you daft? They're more expensive :wall: and higher maintenance stickpoke than our machines. Don't do it lad. :big:

BC1


----------



## rake60

That's a beautiful engine Jack.

Looks like you have an equally beautiful start on it!
Please keep us updated.

Rick


----------



## cfellows

Nice work, Jack! How hard was it to whittle out all those parts?

Chuck


----------



## itowbig

beautiful work man :bow: thank you for showing us. i really enjoy looking at the post like these. it inspires me.
and the work is just great. thank you.
 Thm: Thm: Thm: Thm:


----------



## rudydubya

Looks like a good start Jack. Did you mill the base out of solid stock? I'm looking forward to watching your progress and maybe learning a few things.

Rudy


----------



## b.lindsey

Its looking great Jack...very nice pictures also. I will be following the thread with much interest.
Regards,

Bill


----------



## rake60

Looking great Jack!

Rick


----------



## Maryak

Jack,

I'm envious - I hope mine looks half as good. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Maryak

Jack,

Nice gears, where did you find a $26 gear cutter ??? (I want one, I want one..........................one) ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Jack,
> 
> Nice gears, where did you find a $26 gear cutter ??? (I want one, I want one..........................one) ;D
> 
> Best Regards
> Bob



*ME TOO! Sheesh, at that price I'll take a box of 'em!*


----------



## mklotz

Range of Cutters for Involute gear cutters

Cutter Number 	Cuts Gear from

1	 	135 teeth to rack
2 		55-134
3 		35-54
4 		26-34
5 		21-25
6 		17-20
7 		14-16
8 		12-13


----------



## deere_x475guy

Nice work Jack!!!..I really enjoy cutting my own gears, it does require total concentration.


----------



## Majorstrain

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Jack,
> 
> Nice gears, where did you find a $26 gear cutter ??? (I want one, I want one..........................one) ;D
> 
> Best Regards
> Bob



Here is a full set of 8 gear cutters. $80AU landed in OZ. ;D
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310129610698
Keep this one quiet, I still want a set and haven't got the cash yet. Thm:

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Maryak

Phil,

Thanks for the cutter lead. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## putputman

Jack, you mentioned the #2 cutter, but didn't say where it was made. The #3 came from Poland. Could you see a difference in quality of the cutters. 

The reason I ask is I purchased several 48P cutters from Traverse and they all came from China. I was building Jerry Howells V-Twin at the time and had a bunch of small gears to cut. I couldn't get the gears to mesh worth a darn. I checked the cutters under a microscope and they had no involute form to them. They were horrible quality. I sent them back to Traverse and ordered a set from McMaster Carr. Just a few $'s more in cost. They came from Poland and were excellent cutters. I made all the gears over again and they worked fine.


----------



## RICHARDDV

try ebay 310061141796 5/8 brass ball 3 for 1.00 plus 2,00 shipping usd  buy now option located in Orlando Florida --richard


----------



## namonllor

Jack, Thank you for sharing this build as I was looking at the purchase of this plan, but wasn't sure. Reading your posts and seeing your great strides and accomplishments, I know this little engine will be in my future.
You're doing a great job so please keep up the great work.
Thank's again,
Ren


----------



## RICHARDDV

sorry im wrong , it was 3 for 10.00 --got new specs since post , now i can see --richard


----------



## cobra428

Hey Jack,
Have you looked on Jerry's site lately? He put a nice paint job on his Farm Boy.
Tony


----------



## Maryak

Jack,

Nice job on the crankshaft. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Maryak

Jack,

Not only the crankshaft, the whole thing looks top drawer.  :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## jpaul

Jack
Outstanding work and you are making good progress.

I have always made my flywheels (only 4 to date). I found them to be quite easy assuming you have a rotary table. Also, my local metal supplier carries cylindrical remnants that he sells by the pound, so the price is right.












One question maybe you will share. Jerry Howell calls for 2 very small holes in his carburetor, one a #65 (.035") and the other a #76 (.020") . How did you acquire these and what chucks and speeds did you use?


----------



## Maryak

Jack  said:
			
		

> As far as making flywheels I have done it and yes it's not that hard, but I want the look of a cast iron flywheel for this project.



Jack,

Do you mean you want them to be Cast Flywheels, look like Cast flywheels or just made from cast iron ???

Just curious. ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Maryak

Jack,

1st up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A suggestion, here we have a company who sell the remnants of spun cast iron bars, which is really nice material and very easy to machine. A piece 6" diameter would cost around $AU200/ft.   BUT you have the rest for cylinders, pistons, piston rings etc. I did this with some 4" dia and I am still chopping lumps off it. I have so far made a full sized, (3 1/2" piston with matching rings), pistons and contra pistons for my 2 diesel models, the cylinder for my hit and miss. I will also be making the piston and rings for the H&M and I still have about 4" left.

Another source is foundry sprues, free but you don't quite know how much is usable. Or for a nominal sum the foundry will sell a lump say 10" x 8" x 4." To get under the skin you need carbide tips and when cutting it up it eats HSS power hacksaw blades at an alarming rate, (I ended up drilling and then belting it apart with a hammer and chisel).

You pays your money and you make your choices. I made a whole mill engine from sprues and said lump including the base 9" x 3 1/2" x 1 1/4".

Hope this helps. ??? ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60

It's looking great Jack!

Rick


----------



## vlmarshall

Does anyone use cast iron freeweights from sporting-goods stores as flywheel raw stock?


----------



## GailInNM

vlmarshall,
I used a couple of barbell weights. Most are not satisfactory as they are really rotten iron with lots of inclusions. I found the BFCO ones are not too bad, but I probably would not do it again. More comments at:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2544.msg25701#msg25701

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## vlmarshall

GailInNM  said:
			
		

> vlmarshall,
> I used a couple of barbell weights. Most are not satisfactory as they are really rotten iron with lots of inclusions. I found the BFCO ones are not too bad, but I probably would not do it again. More comments at:
> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2544.msg25701#msg25701
> Gail in NM,USA



Thank you! It was just something I've wondered about.


----------



## Maryak

Jack,

Glad you sorted your flywheels and very nice they are. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## zeeprogrammer

Very nice Jack.
It made be go through the entire thread.
Any chance of some closer-up pics?
I'd like to see more of the governor as well as other details.
Thanks.


----------



## RobWilson

GREAT LOOKING ENGINE :bow:
ROB


----------



## zeeprogrammer

Thanks for the pics Jack!

Sorry I hadn't replied earlier. I think I'm doing something wrong in trying to keep up with posts. Don't know why I missed this.

But anyway...found it...and glad I did.

Thanks again. These 'hit and miss' engines are getting more and more interesting.


----------



## cafox513

Have you tackled the Hall sensor bracket yet? I'm looking at the drawings (of the one to be used _with_ the spark saver), and am totally stymied. Leaving out the lack of a dimension on one part, the drawings don't seem to agree.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

I'm posting mainly so I can find this thread again.---Brian


----------



## Rudy

Jack, I'm building Farm Boy #651 now and would very much like to see yours. The pics in your thread are gone.

Rudy


----------



## the engineer

guys its only a blank for the  real thing  cant you see it behind the  tool cabinet


----------

